
Photographer creates photo portraits from paintings with AI - thdrdt
https://www.basuterwijk.com/portfolio/G0000WVKM6MbiIAc/I0000J5yn7qz985M
======
thdrdt
Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ganbrood](https://twitter.com/ganbrood)

Instagram:
[https://www.instagram.com/ganbrood/](https://www.instagram.com/ganbrood/)

